# CHARACTER MAKING num.1



## EvilMountainDew (Nov 27, 2002)

Characters will be created using the point buy method and 34 points as found in the DMG (pages 19-20, and listed below):
All stats start at 8 and cost the following
9 stat     1 point          10 stat   2 points
11 stat   3 points        12 stat   4 points
13 stat   5 points        14 stat   6 points
15 stat   8 points        16 stat   10 points
17 stat   13 points      18 stat   16 points
Don’t forget to add the +1 to one stat at 4th level  J

Starting level will be 6th character level (divide among multiclass if you wish in accordance with rules laid out in the PHB).  

Hit points will be maximum at 1st level and follow the following progression (once level 7 is reached, hit points will be determined as per the PHB):
D4 = 3    D6 = 4    D8 = 6    D10 = 8    D12 = 9



YES I TOOK THIS FROM ANOTHER SOURCE.. IM AMERICAN I HAVE THE RIGHT TO STEAL!!!


----------

